# Bedding and a few other question.



## Mr Quils (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello, I keep my hedgehog, Ozzy in a zoo zone 2 but I am wondering if a vivarium would be better.
Only thing is there are very expensive and is there any good budget choices that any of you know of? Also I am thinking of changing bedding wright now I have wood pellets and a fleece lining, he uses the pellets as sort of a litterbox although I'm not sure if that's considering he loves digging and burrowing and keeps hiding under the fleece and tearing at it.


----------



## SpikyPepper (11 mo ago)

Mr Quils said:


> Hello, I keep my hedgehog, Ozzy in a zoo zone 2 but I am wondering if a vivarium would be better.
> Only thing is there are very expensive and is there any good budget choices that any of you know of?


Have you tried a bin cage? those aren't really expensive, it can just be any big storage bin box that has the suitable amount of space for your hedgehog.


Mr Quils said:


> Also I am thinking of changing bedding wright now I have wood pellets and a fleece lining, he uses the pellets as sort of a litterbox although I'm not sure if that's considering he loves digging and burrowing and keeps hiding under the fleece and tearing at it.


If he is hiding under and tearing the fleece, It could mean that your hedgehog will be happier using bedding. You can always add in a litterbox if you think it will keep the cage cleaner. But from my experience, bedding tends to get smellier and dirtier than fleece.


----------

